# need a new moisturizer/dry skin, please help!



## fadedillusions (Jan 10, 2009)

i use dove moisturizer and this winter it just is not working. my face is just way too dry, esp my nose. any recommendations please?!
also is there anything special you do to keep your skin not so dry? anything at night? any special one week treatments, etc?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 10, 2009)

I use Elizabeth Arden's 8 hour cream in the winter. Not every night but when I've been outside a lot or when it's been really cold or windy. I also use Aveeno for when my skin is not as dry. I use body moisturizer for my face and haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## sja103 (Jan 11, 2009)

I recently started using Vaselines Clinical Therapy.. I think thats the name comes in a white bottle. Its for your body I guess but I use it for my face because my moisturizer stopped working and I flaked like nobodys business around my mouth, forehead and nose. After using this I do not flake AT ALL. This is by FAR the best moisturizer I have ever tried and its not expensive at all.


----------



## burtnyks (Jan 11, 2009)

Not sure what your budget is, but Chanel Hydramax+ is fantastic.  It's $65 for 1.7 oz but I find I don't need to use much.  Its very hydrating and I am never flaky with this stuff.  I have somewhat of an oily t-zone, and found no problems at all with the Chanel moisturizer.  I used to use Clinique but this is by far the best I've ever used...especially during the cold drying winter months.  You can go to a counter and ask for a sample to try it first.


----------



## susanks1 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have dry skin and my face started chapping from having to be outside and shoveling snow and I have been using Cetaphil cream and it took all the dryness away.  You can find it al Walmart or other drug stores.


----------



## smeegal9 (Jan 11, 2009)

burts bees radiance day and night cream are very moisturizing and natural. They don't sit on the skin, absorb quickly, and don't break you out.


----------



## kittykit (Jan 14, 2009)

I used to have very dry skin (red and flaky!!) around my nose and lips area in winter. I started using Biotherm Aquasource moisturizer last year and it's the best I've ever tried.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 14, 2009)

i have very dry skin and i have been using for about 4 weeks now elemis day skin cream which has dessert plant extracts in it so that if you're skin is dry it really hydrates it and if it's getting oily it soaks in the oil! it's freaking amazing! plus my spots have cleared right up too!

i also use rose oil on my face in the morning and a little lavender at night before my moisturiser


----------



## dolcekatiana (Jan 14, 2009)

I use Dove Deep Moisture Facial Lotion in the Spring/Summer/Early Fall but the only thing that keeps my dry skin from flaking off (especially under makeup) is Pond's Dry Skin cream. I LOVE IT!


----------



## dolcekatiana (Jan 14, 2009)

I use Dove Deep Moisture Facial Lotion in the Spring/Summer/Early Fall but the only thing that keeps my dry skin from flaking off in the winter (especially under makeup) is Pond's Dry Skin cream. I LOVE IT!


----------



## Miss. Herzeleid (Jan 14, 2009)

Evian Origional Moisturiser is great, its so cheap and works really well. 
I also love the one Clinique does, its yellow i think its called Dramaticly Different moisturizer. Its great and soaks into your skin leaving it feeling nice


----------



## MzEmo (Jan 15, 2009)

I have dry skin also. I used to use mac moisturelush cream until i ran out. Honestly its the best moisturizing face lotion. You can put it on at night before bed and wake up with baby soft skin. But since im broke now i use cetaphil moisturizing cream. It does the job but i would prefer moisturelush. Maybe you can ask for a sample at a mac counter. HTH


----------



## fadedillusions (Jan 16, 2009)

you girls are amazing! thank you for all the suggestions. ill look into all o them!


----------



## wynchester76 (Jan 18, 2009)

Philosophy Hope In A Jar--its been a Best of Sephora and Allure Magazine for quite a few times


----------



## nadia (Jan 22, 2009)

i'm actually using a couple drops of jojoba oil and it makes my skin feel really supple


----------



## Temptasia (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't know if you can get this brand where you live, but I absolutely love Jamieson Vit A Night Renewal cream Jamieson Laboratories - Products - Skin Care

It's one of the few products I always buy again. I will cry if it ever gets discontinued. My skin looks so much more clear and smooth.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 28, 2009)

Add a few drops of Jojoba oil to your moisturizer, or apply a light layer of it before your moisturizer. I find this gives my usual moisturizer an added boost, so I didn't have to buy a new cream this winter.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 28, 2009)

i use clean and clears new night(or u can get the day, the diff is no spf) moisturizer. it smells so sweet and yummy too, like sugar or something.


----------

